# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين لبنان >  قانون تنظيم مهنة القبالة

## هيثم الفقى

تنظيم مهنة القبالة 
مرسوم رقم 1657 - صادر في 17/1/1979 


إن رئيس الجمهورية بناء على الدستور ولاسيما المادة 58 منه، وبما أن الحكومة أحالت على مجلس النواب بموجب المرسوم رقم 1332 تاريخ 17/ 5/ 1978، مشروع قانون معجل يرمي إلى تنظيم مهنة القبالة. وبما أنه انقضى أكثر من أربعين يوماً على طرح مشروع القانون المعجل المذكور على مجلس النواب دون أن يبته. وبناء على اقتراح وزير الصحة العامة. بعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء في جلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 3/ 1/ 1979، يرسم ما يأتي: 

المادة 1- وضع موضع التنفيذ مشروع القانون المعجل المحال على مجلس النواب بموجب المرسوم رقم 1332 تاريخ 17/ 5/ 1978الرامي إلى تنظيم مهنة القبالة، التالي نصه: 
الفصل الأول تعريف القابلة القانونية ومهمتها 
المادة 1- إن القابلة القانونية هي المأذونة بعمل التوليد الطبيعي، تسهر على صحة الحامل مدة الحمل وحين الوضع تقوم بجميع الأعمال المتعلقة بمهمتها. 
المادة 2 - في حال تعسر الولادة، على القابلة القانونية أن تستدعي الطبيب أو أن ترسل الحامل إلى المستشفى. 
المادة 3 - يحق للقابلة القانونية العمل بمفردها وفي دور التوليد وفي أقسام التوليد في المستشفيات المختصة بالأمراض النسائية والتوليد وفي المستشفيات والمستوصفات والعيادات المختصة بأمراض الأطفال في حدود نطاق واجباتها المهنية. 
المادة 4 - تحدد بقرار من وزير الصحة العامة الأدوات والأدوية التي يحق للقابلة القانونية استعمالها لأجل ممارسة مهنتها. 
الفصل الثاني اكتساب لقب قابلة قانونية 
المادة 5- لا يحق لأية امرأة أن تحمل لقب قابلة قانونية ما لم تستوف الشروط التالية: 1 - أن تتمتع بالصفات الصحية والعقلية والأخلاقية الضرورية لممارسة مهنة القبالة. 2 -أ ن تكون حاملة شهادة قبالة من جامعة حكومية أو مدرسة قبالة أو جامعة معترف بها من الدولة اللبنانية، على أن لا تقل مدة الدراسة عن ثلاث سنوات. 3 - أن تكون حاملة شهادة البكالوريا اللبنانية القسم الثاني أو ما يعادلها. وتعفى من حيازة هذا الشرط الطالبات المسجلات في مدارس القبالة قبل العمل بهذا القانون. على أن تودع مدارس القبالة وزارة الصحة العامة في خلال شهرين من تاريخ العمل به لوائح تتضمن أسماء طالبات القبالة المسجلات لديها قبل تاريخ نفاذه. 4 - أن تنجح في امتحان الكولوكيوم الذي تجريه وزارة الثقافة والعليم العالي لهذه الغاية. 
الفصل الثالث سر المهنة 
المادة 6- على القابلة القانونية وطالبات مدارس القبالة أن يحافظن على سر المهنة وفي حال المخالفة تطبق عليهن بهذا الشأن أحكام المادة 579 من قانون العقوبات. 
الفصل الرابع ممارسة مهنة القبالة 
المادة 7- لا يحق للقابلة أن تمارس مهنة القبالة ألا بعد الحصول على إجازة من وزارة الصحة العامة. وللحصول على هذه الإجازة يتوجب على صاحبة العلاقة أن تودع الوزارة المذكورة بالإضافة إلى الشهادات المذكورة في المادة الخامسة. الوثائق التالية: 1 - شهادة صحية تثبت أنها خالية من الأمراض والعاهات التي تحول دون قيامها بمهام عملها. 2 - صورة إخراج قيد تثبت أنها لبنانية. 3 - نسخة عن سجلها العدلي تثبت أنها غير محكوم عليها بجناية أو محاولة جناية من أي نوع كانت أو بجنحة شائنة أو محاولة جنحة شائنة. وتعتبر جنحاً شائنة: السرقة والاحتيال، وسوء الائتمان، والشك بدون مؤونة، والاختلاس، والرشوة، والاغتصاب، والتهويل، والتزوير، واستعمال المزور، والشهادة الكاذبة واليمين الكاذبة والجرائم المخلة بالأخلاق المنصوص عليها في الباب السابع من قانون العقوبات، والجرائم المتعلقة بزراعة المواد المخدرة أو الاتجار بها. لا تطبق هذه الأحكام على الأشخاص الذين أعيد إليهم اعتبارهم أو استفادوا من العفو. لا تطبق أحكام هذه المادة على القابلات اللواتي استحصلن على إجازة لمزاولة المهنة قبل العمل بهذا القانون. 
المادة 8 - يجوز للقابلة القانونية غير اللبنانية ممارسة المهنة في لبنان إذا توفرت فيها الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادتين الخامسة والسابعة من هذا القانون ووفقاً لحاجة لبنان المحلية التي تقرها وزارة الصحة العامة، ولا يحق لها العمل في أية مؤسسة حكومية أو خاصة إلا بعد الحصول على إجازة عمل من وزارة العمل استناداً إلى موافقة وزارة الصحة العامة. 
المادة 9 - يمكن للقابلة غير اللبنانية رئيسة فرع أو أستاذة او مساعدة استاذة في معاهد وطنية أو أجنبية في لبنان الحصول على إجازة تخولها إلقاء الدروس والتعليم ضمن المعهد المنتمية إليه، ولا يحق لها ممارسة مهنة القبالة خارج هذا المعهد إلا بعد أن تستوفي الشروط المنصوص عليها في المواد الخامسة والسابعة والثامنة من هذا القانون. 
المادة 10- تلغى إجازة الممارسة الممنوحة للقابلات الأجنبيات إذا تغيبن عن لبنان ثلاث سنوات متوالية. 
الفصل الخامس منع ممارسة المهنة 
المادة 11- كل قابلة حكم عليها بجناية أو محاولة جناية أو بجنحة شائنة أو محاولة جنحة شائنة أو ثبت أنها مصابة بخلل عقلي أو أنها تدمن تناول المسكرات أو المخدرات لا يحق لها، تحت طائلة العقوبات، ممارسة المهنة، وتسحب منها الإجازة بقرار معلل من وزير الصحة العامة. يمكن لوزير الصحة العامة إلغاء قرار سحب الإجازة عندما يثبت لوزارة الصحة العامة شفاء القابلة من الخلل العقلي والإدمان على تناول المسكرات أو المخدرات. 
المادة 12- في غير الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة لوزير الصحة العامة أن يوقف مؤقتاً عن العمل بقرار معلل أو أن يسحب نهائياً الإجازة بممارسة مهنة القبالة إذا ثبت أن صاحبة العلاقة قد قامت بأعمال تجاوزت فيها المهام المحددة في الفصل الأول من هذا القانون ويمكن للوزير إحالة القابلة على المحاكم المختصة إذا اقتضى الأمر. 
الفصل السادس الاختصاص 
المادة 13- تعتبر اختصاصية كل قابلة قانونية حصلت بالإضافة إلى شهادة القبالة على شهادة اختصاص تثبت أنها درست هذا الفرع في مدرسة أو جامعة معترف بها من الدولة اللبنانية مدة لا تقل عن سنة. 
الفصل السابع العقوبات 
المادة 14- تعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنتين وبالغرامة من ثلاثة آلاف إلى عشرة آلاف ليرة كل من تتخذ لقب قابلة وتمارس مهنة القبالة دون أن تكون متممة الشروط القانونية وحائزة الترخيص القانوني وفاقاً لأحكام المادتين الخامسة والسابعة من هذا القانون. ولا يجوز أن تقل العقوبة عن حدها الأدنى وعند التكرار تضاعف العقوبة. 
المادة 15- تعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى سنة وبالغرامة من ألفين إلى خمسة آلاف ليرة(1) كل من تتخذ لقب قابلة وتمارس مهنة القبالة دون أن تكون حائزة الترخيص القانوني من وزارة الصحة العامة وفاقاً لأحكام المادة السابعة من هذا القانون. ولا يجوز أن تقل العقوبة عن حدها الأدنى وعند التكرار تضاعف العقوبة. 
المادة 16- كل مخالفة لأحكام المادتين الثامنة والتاسعة من هذا القانون يعاقب عليها بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة الخامسة عشرة من هذا القانون. 
المادة 17- كل مخالفة لأحكام المادة الثالثة عشرة من هذا القانون يعاقب عليها بالحبس من شهر إلى ستة أشهر وبالغرامة من ألف إلى ثلاثة آلاف ليرة. ولا يجوز أن تقل العقوبة عن حدها الأدنى وعند التكرار تضاعف العقوبة. 
الفصل الثامن أحكام ختامية 
المادة 18- تلغى جميع الأحكام المخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون أو غير المتفقة ومضمونه. 
المادة 19- يعمل بهذا القانون فور نشره في الجريدة الرسمية". 

المادة 2- ينشر هذا المرسوم ويبلغ حيث تدعو الحاجة ويعمل به فور نشره في الجريدة الرسمية. 
بعبدا في 17 كانون الثاني سنة 1979الإمضاء: إلياس سركيس صدر عن رئيس الجمهورية رئيس مجلس الوزراء الإمضاء: سليم الحص وزير الصحة العامة

----------

